# **** hunting on a big moon night



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We took out the 2 year old redbone and new walker pup(probably 7 months old) last night. Pup didn't do so good, he came back to the vehicle, Clyde treed...possibly...couldn't find the **** in the big leafy trees. We were going down a dirt road and I told the man, "there's a ****!" He goes where? I said almost under the tire! By that time Clyde(the redbone) had smelled it and durned if he didn't break the window on the van to get out. He treed it on this little sapling, but the **** got off and the walker pup found it and barked. We were proud of the pup, but really wasn't a good night for hunting in general lol.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't worry about full moon. Only concern is summer hunting and finding the **** is hard. So I don't praise a hound unless I find the ****.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have hunted ***** for fifty years at least,dark nights or bright nights,the good and the bad,come in both,but it does seem that the bright moon nights produce a few more bad ones than dark nights.Not bad enough though, not to go,thats fer sure,,lol.Have you ever tried early morning hunting?Turn out at the crack of dawn about the time you don't need a light for walking.Have had some good and exciting hunts that time of morning and treed lots of *****.eb


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Eddie
When I am starting a young pup out in the fall , I do a lot of early morning hunting. Will drop them in the 4am range and have treed layup as late as 10am. It is fun to see a young pup get their lights turned on and really start cranking.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

The man does early morning but me? Yea, you have to get up early then ewwwwwww. lol. We have a ton of **** around here, I mean a ton we're very lucky. That's why it's gonna be so good for him to start up his business here of finishing them and handling them.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe , I need to send you folks a pup or 2 this winter


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

PM if you want his number so you can talk to him.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm a fan of **** hounds. Am considering black and tan, redbone, or plotts. I fostered a litter of half blackntans half walkers for a few days and I used to have a redbone that I sold before I was considering coonhunting because at the time I needed money. Anyone have the above breeds?


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

i have plotts but they breed for big game but some i got came from a **** hunter


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Ted-We hunt redbones and walkers. The man prefers walkers, I love the sound of the redbone. He would suggest either breeds I'm sure. He doesn't like black and tans, I don't remember why. You could email him if you have any other questions. [email protected]


----------

